# Do you need a driver's license to become an EMT-B in NYC??



## vladlinn (May 15, 2010)

i only have my driver's permit and was wondering if i need a license to become an EMT-B? thanks a lottttttt : )


----------



## Cawolf86 (May 15, 2010)

I do not know NYC specifically but every other state/city/county I have looked at requires a current DL - it's kind of part of the job. :/


----------



## Rob123 (May 21, 2010)

vladlinn said:


> i only have my driver's permit and was wondering if i need a license to become an EMT-B? thanks a lottttttt : )


 
Becoming an unemployed EMT-B.... No need for a license
Employed as an EMT-B.... It will be very difficult.
Volunteering as an EMT-B until you get your license.... Definately OK as many volunteers are just "drivers" and not EMTs.


----------



## firecoins (May 22, 2010)

As said, you can beome an unemployed EMT-B or a volunteer EMT-B without a driver's license.  If you want to get paid, you need one.


----------

